# Back to sunny lake



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

Gonna head back over to sunny lake tomorrow morning and see if any bigger fish are ready yet!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I was there last night and the fish were tight to shore.


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

They were tight this morning as well, that was my best of 9 and I missed a giant on a jitterbug! Went old school on them this morning!


----------



## CudaJohn (Aug 26, 2014)

That's a good looking fish. Glad to hear you had some success. Nice job!


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

. 
Bonus find! Brand new scatter rap!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice fish! I was there this morning as well. Fished tight to shore with senkos, super flukes, scatter rap shallows and deep, jigs, trick worms, and spoons. I caught one little 8 inch dink!!! And I lost a scatter rap but I doubt that one is mine as I snagged it about 20 feet from shore.


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

The top water bite seems to be the ticket for the bigger fish for me, shallow square bills do the rest.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

What end of the lake were you? I was at the Mennonite Road end.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I did finish up my afternoon with a few of these though!


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

Very nice! I fish the whole lake, I fish pretty fast and hit as much water as I can, u was back there for a bit but I don't think the bass fishing is that great back there at least for me!


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

I meant I not u! Don't recall seeing you there, I fished from 6-1030, i will prob be fishing there till right before it freezes, maybe hit the hoga near my house looking for big northerns! Can usually get a few double digit fish outta there


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Does Sunny Lake have a boat ramp?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

got'm said:


> I meant I not u! Don't recall seeing you there, I fished from 6-1030, i will prob be fishing there till right before it freezes, maybe hit the hoga near my house looking for big northerns! Can usually get a few double digit fish outta there


I was there until about 10:30am myself. Did you by chance have a back pack and was jamming out with ear buds in?


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

REEL GRIP said:


> Does Sunny Lake have a boat ramp?


There is a place to launch at each end of the lake but there is rarely anyone in the boat house and there is a locked gate in the way of them both. I put my 14ft boat in there a couple years ago but a kayak is ideal.


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

That was me!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Very cool. I was wearing a black carhartt hoodie and black carhatt hat. Had the grabber blue mustang GT in the parking lot. Let me know next time you go back.


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

Will do, hoping it will be next weekend, I work pipeline down south all week and usually get to come home on weekends, but it's different every week


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Made the trip out this Saturday after planning to fish it during the summer time. I took the yak out and what a bad idea that was. Spent more than half of my trip paddling to battle the wind. Needless to say, I left with a skunk. Was on the water for about an hour and a half and got fed up with it. Water temps read 54-55 degrees. That lake seemed pretty featureless as far as structure goes. Is the water there always dirty? For some reason, I had it my head that it was clear.

I only tossed a spinnerbait and jerkbait. I was there from 12-about 1:30.


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

It always has some color to it, but it doesn't affect the fishing at all, next time I would focus on the bank, arleast the stuff that doesn't look fish able from shore, there's a pretty nice tree riddled cove that usually holds some nice fish if you can get to!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I believe I got pushed into that cove. Picked up some stuff on the graph but it was pretty shallow. I prefer that water color more than clear, just wasn't sure if all the wind and rain from before had kicked it up.

I wanted to pick apart the pads but the wind was just too much. Water temp was warmer in the shallow coves and in the pads.


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

It's actually got some depth along the back shore and lots of timber too, I think the best fishing is between 7-9 along the bank everywhere.other than that no real secret spots just certain baits that work better for me, I have invested a lot of time on that lake and catch a ton of fish, used to have 60-70 fish days but think it's getting a bit more pressure now


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I guess shallow is a relative term. It was about 4-5ft so it does have some depth. I was trying to avoid spots that could be beat from the bank since those areas would have less pressure. I'll need to visit in the summer time for sure. The pads are in some good depth so they seem promising.


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

She gets pretty weedy in the summer, but if you find good patches and fish them right you can pull double digits from one cluster!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

you guys do realize that sunny lake is really a pond and if it gets tons of pressure from OGF guys it will resemble the Maumee river during the walleye run. Its a pond.


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

Might be a pond and even if it gets a ton of pressure from OGF guys I'm pretty confident I will still be able to catch my share of fish! Lots of guys I see fishing are still rookies(not that there's anything wrong with that, we all have to start somewhere!) but I like the struggle sometimes, makes me a better angler when I have to work for them bites!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

It's not a free pond to fish so it'll keep some people away. Catch and release plus no complete access to the whole thing helps. You do realize that right?


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

At the south end where the weeds have grown up along the shore line it is pretty flat,1-2 ft deep, for about 20-30 yards then it drops off to about 5ft deep and that transition will hold fish. The pad field on the nw side has some nice fish on the lake side that you can't reach from shore. Also the telephone pole at the north end usually has fish nearby.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

lol, I was just busting gonads a little,. anyone can just google earth it to see its size. Besides, I wanted to fish there next myself!


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

You can walk the whole shore if your not scared! I waded the whole thing dozens of times and found some great spots!


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

It is 110 acres, that's what the ranger told me.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

It's a great little pond. I've caught multiple 5lbs bass out of it in my kayak. Pads to the northwest are good, rocks and boulders around the island hold fish, and there are always at least two fish on that telephone pole in the middle. The best area IMO is the SE corner, there is a lot of submerged timber there. There is also a small channel cut in the middle of the west shore that holds fish near the mouth. Senkos, swim baits and rubber worms are good but nothing beat a big black and blue jig and craw for me.


----------



## whalestation (Sep 24, 2014)

Why??....why..why..why, did you guys post about Sunny?
Now everyone will be on it, I love the joggers/walkers..their is fish in there?


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunny shouldn't be that big of a secret! You still gotta catch them and it's catch and release so the fish will always be there just gotta work for them a bit more!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

got'm said:


> Sunny shouldn't be that big of a secret! You still gotta catch them and it's catch and release so the fish will always be there just gotta work for them a bit more!


Great point. I heard about the place and just wanted to check out something new. I have a lake in my development, about 4 houses away, full of fish. Just landed this one there yesterday. Every once in a while it's fun to see something new and meet new people. Even though we didn't formally meet I enjoyed seeing Got'm in action with a very unique and effective way of covering water.


----------



## whalestation (Sep 24, 2014)

I know its not a secret, I was trying to be funny. I have yet to leave sunny without catching at least one 22 incher.
I will be there Saturday morning flipping wood.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

If you guys were posting pics of walleye it would be a different story. But it looks like the new Wingfoot or C5 for ice season!!! See u at sunny, LOL


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Frankie G! I have a very small time frame to work( 2 young boys and a wife) so I have to cover as much water between the good spots as quickly as possible! Use it everywhere and have gotten pretty good at it over the years! Also I'm a very impatient angler especially when I know I should be catching fish!


----------



## CudaJohn (Aug 26, 2014)

got'm said:


> I have to cover as much water between the good spots as quickly as possible!


So how long have you been roller fishing?


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

Funny thing is that I could probably do it and catch fish!


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

Will be there tomorrow morning!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I believe I'm going to try and make it as well! See you there.


----------



## djl (Sep 20, 2014)

you are a moron for advertising a small lake that obviously can't handle a lot of fishing pressure. thanks a lot the fishing there is going to go down the tubes. if you want to brag about the fishing in a bigger lake is one thing but not a small lake. why cant you go there and not brag about it ?


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

Not sure if your joking or not, but it's not as easy as I'm making it seem, I put the time in to locate the fish I want and have seen many fail, do I'm really not to worried about pressure, come on out and give her a try and see for your self!


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

I'll be looking for ya Frankie G!


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

. Best one outta 9 and missed a handful including one I broke off that would have eaten the nicer one I caught!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice fish man! .... don't worry about the crybabies especially ones who have never made a single post to contribute to the site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Only three for me today but I was only there for maybe two hours. Maybe it's all the pressure!! Still a beautiful morning. The little guy was my absolute favorite though. I saw him coming and tried to reel as fast as I could so he wouldn't get the lure and he just kept coming!!!


----------



## whalestation (Sep 24, 2014)

I only got a couple dinks maybe 12 inch a piece


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Got'm said it best this morning, "Any fish that bites in weather like today is a big fish"!!!


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

30 degrees and windy can turn a 12" into a 12#r real quick! Good job fellas! I like to see other anglers out in miserable conditions catching fish, only need one to make it worth it! Also, nice meeting you Frankie G!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Don't even need one. I went with a friend to another small lake today and got skunked but the water level was down and clarity was good so we scouted new areas of the lake.


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

Sounds better than staying at the house!


----------



## whalestation (Sep 24, 2014)

Heading out in the morning before the rain, anybody going me?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

So far it's a go for me.


----------



## whalestation (Sep 24, 2014)

So frankie do they let outsiders at your developments ponds?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

They used to not really care but people leaving trash and leaving with coolers full of fish killed that. Now there is a security guard and if your not a resident they will press charges for trespassing. Check your PM's.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Frankie G said:


> Very cool. I was wearing a black carhartt hoodie and black carhatt hat. Had the grabber blue mustang GT in the parking lot. Let me know next time you go back.


This lake is opened 24 hours? By the way how have you been?


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Where in the world is Sunny Lake??? Never heard of it?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It's in aurora and a pay to fish place .


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

And its catch and release only


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Is that the "polluted" big pond off the Rt14 by-pass by Ravenna? Just asking.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

No c j sunny lake is in aurora , u talking about that lake next to that trailer park off the by pass? I heard it was polluted also from the sewage system from the park. That's what I heard from a resident that lived there.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

snag said:


> It's in aurora and a pay to fish place .[/QU
> Is it worth it a big waste of time and money?


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Frankie G said:


> They used to not really care but people leaving trash and leaving with coolers full of fish killed that. Now there is a security guard and if your not a resident they will press charges for trespassing. Check your PM's.


SO what's the skinny on this place? Is this a private joint or what?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

REY298 said:


> SO what's the skinny on this place? Is this a private joint or what?


100% private. No trespassing whatsoever.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Frankie G said:


> 100% private. No trespassing whatsoever.


I emailed a guy on the website for sunny lake. Told me i could fish it but have to buy a 50 dollar fishing license for that lake


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

slick said:


> I emailed a guy on the website for sunny lake. Told me i could fish it but have to buy a 50 dollar fishing license for that lake


Thought with his post he was referencing my lake.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Frankie G said:


> Thought with his post he was referencing my lake.


Which lake would that be ?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Lake Nunya


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Frankie G said:


> Lake Nunya


Funny post! Is that like none of your business!!!? LOL


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Who cares if Sunny is private or not? Besides, there are enough great public lakes in this area of Ohio that more than make up for Sunny or any other private lake! Why pay fifty bucks to fish a lake where you can't keep the fish! I can, and do, practice catch and release for free...especially, if the fish are too small, or fat with eggs.


----------

